# Chopped magged Abu Toro!!!!



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Found this image on the net. Looks like an Abu Toro Revo, chopped, mag added, and thumb bar removed. Oh you might recognize the guy holding it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

your catching up....


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey, that is pretty cool.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sure that reel is a stone cold caster as they are very good right out of the box. Only thing is....it will need a lot of upkeep as the internals are kinda weak. I bought a 50HS and had it making sick noises after 1 week of hard casting at Spanish and Blues.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I don't think Danny uses hooks with that one


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Led said:


> I don't think Danny uses hooks with that one


I'm sure he doesn't..........:spam:..Anything else constructive you would like to add......


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Led said:


> I don't think Danny uses hooks with that one


Wouldn't thinks so either,,, but there is water in that pic..


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

Aint it funny,people searching the net,hahaha
The first Abu Toro HS 60 CT,reel casts great,its not my favorite,
It had some use on the UKSF GP,s,with a win in the 125 class
Mainly use it for practice over water,because Im to lazy to do the rest of the spool balancing,damm stupid aint it,I realise now.

Big Danny


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Danny has this ability to bring out something different from his casting box and within days the sales of that product increase (wether it works or not) and then they are seen all over the casting world !!

I still think that all of his casting ability lies within the Bacon that he eats !!


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

Just to for the cause ,dont think I ever build or converted one of my reels 
that never performed,I work for various companys as an consultant and have 
unlimited use of there products,and when something looks interesting Ill have a go,
I think many casters worldwide profit from it,as there is the new daiwa and the new abu slr

For the cause of casting


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Danny,

I notice that you have not answered what type of Bacon you eat ?

Does a certain of bacon give extra energy, smoked or unsmoked ?


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

Im stil not sure of the real motivation of your post

Danny


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Danny,

Thanks for your input and I know for a fact that Led can put away a good bit of bacon himself. I hope that we can get you to cross the pond and sample some of the bacon here. 

All the best,

LarryB


----------

